# Kind people and full tummies.



## JahDucky (Apr 4, 2009)

Last night my friends went to a local pizza place. Freaking hungry as hell and we rummaged through the garbage for a bit to see it they had thrown anything worth while away. We didn't find anything so we went up to the door and knocked and just asked them if they had anything they were going to throw away. The guy inside pulled two large pizzas out of the garbage bag that was in his hand and handed them to us. 

I near 'bout cried....Its was really really nice of him to do that for us.


----------



## piratehobo (Apr 4, 2009)

that is so cool. i've wanted to try that before, but I'm so used to assholes and people who throw bleach on the food they toss out that i'm kinda tentative...


----------



## JahDucky (Apr 4, 2009)

Ive never heard of anyone doing that?! You must've been hanging out in hell. The nerve of some people! But yeah. Let me tell you and anyone on this site. if your traveling with me I will gladly ask pizza places if they have anything to throw out...hell we can order if we want(its a little shistey but if you put anchovies on it im sure well have a pizza.....anchovies rule!


----------



## stove (Apr 4, 2009)

That's great to hear, I've had good luck like that on rare occasions traveling around. Never hurts to ask, eh?


----------



## finn (Apr 5, 2009)

piratehobo said:


> that is so cool. i've wanted to try that before, but I'm so used to assholes and people who throw bleach on the food they toss out that i'm kinda tentative...



Then sometimes there's rat poison, but that's not so common...


----------

